# [k3b]Problema al instalar k3b (cerrado)

## verso

Estoy cargando el k3b en KDE 3.5 y al final cuando solo le quedan 3 paquetes me tira un error al instalar el paquete cdrkit

Aqui os pongo el error por si alguien sabe como arreglarlo:

[ 22%] Built target wodimstuff

Scanning dependencies of target usal

[ 23%] Building C object libusal/CMakeFiles/usal.dir/usalsettarget.o

[ 23%] Building C object libusal/CMakeFiles/usal.dir/usaltimes.o

[ 24%] Building C object libusal/CMakeFiles/usal.dir/scsierrs.o

[ 24%] Building C object libusal/CMakeFiles/usal.dir/scsihack.o

In file included from /usr/include/linux/cdrom.h:16,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.8/work/cdrkit-1.1.8/libusal/scsi-linux-sg.c:108,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.8/work/cdrkit-1.1.8/libusal/scsihack.c:136:

/usr/include/asm/byteorder.h:5:28: error: linux/compiler.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/linux/cdrom.h:16,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.8/work/cdrkit-1.1.8/libusal/scsi-linux-sg.c:108,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.8/work/cdrkit-1.1.8/libusal/scsihack.c:136:

/usr/include/asm/byteorder.h:46: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '__u64'

/usr/include/asm/byteorder.h:52: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '__u32'

make[2]: *** [libusal/CMakeFiles/usal.dir/scsihack.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [libusal/CMakeFiles/usal.dir/all] Error 2

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.8 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2083:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.8/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.8:

 *

 * ERROR: app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.8 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2083:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.8/temp/environment'.

Last edited by verso on Tue Jul 29, 2008 11:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## patan__

Hola, puede ser falta de un archivo de cabecera.

```
$ equery b  /usr/include/asm/byteorder.h

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/include/asm/byteorder.h in *... ]

sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2 (/usr/include/asm/byteorder.h)

```

Prueba con

```

# emerge sys-kernel/linux-headers 

# emerge k3b

```

 bye !

----------

## verso

El problema se ha solucionado perfectamente al hacer lo que ha comentado patan__. Por último como puedo arreglar este mensaje que me indica el programa al entrar?. 

(He instalado libmad que es lo que creo que indica, pero me sigue dando este mensaje)

No se encontró el complemento decodificador de audio Mp3.

K3b no pudo cargar o encontrar el complemento decodificador de Mp3. Esto significa que no podrá crear CD de audio a partir de archivos Mp3. Muchas distribuciones Linux no incluyen soporte mp3 por motivos legales.

Solución: Para habilitar el soporte Mp3, por favor instale la biblioteca de decodificación Mp3 MAD, así como el complemento decodificador de Mp3 MAD de K3b (el anterior puede estar ya instalado pero ser funcional debido a la falta de libmad). Algunas distribuciones permiten la instalación de soporte Mp3 mediante herramientas de actualización el línea (por ejemplo YOU de SUSE).

El juego de caracteres local del sistema es ANSI_X3.4-1968

El juego de caracteres local de su sistema (esto es, el juego de caracteres usado para codificar nombre de archivo) está establecido a ANSI_X3.4-1968. Es muy poco probable que esto se haya hecho intencionadamente. Lo más probable es que la localización no esté configurada en absoluto. Una configuración no válida dará como resultado problemas al crear proyectos de datos.

Solución: Para configurar adecuadamente el juego de caracteres asegúrese de que las variables de entorno LC_* están configuradas. Normalmente las herramientas de configuración de la distribución se encargan de esto.

----------

## gringo

Si has actualizado los linux-headers es casi obligatorio que recompiles glibc. El ebuild avisa de ello, pero por si no lo has visto.

Por lo otro, añade mp3 a los uses del k3b y recompílalo.

saluetes

----------

## verso

Gracias por contestar tan rapido, cuando acabe de currar lo pruebo esta tarde y te digo como me ha ido.

----------

## verso

He hecho lo que me comentas y se ha arreglado el complemento decodificador de Mp3 pero con lo de la variable de entorno LC_*, que me indica en el mensaje no se que hacer.

----------

## Coghan

 *verso wrote:*   

> He hecho lo que me comentas y se ha arreglado el complemento decodificador de Mp3 pero con lo de la variable de entorno LC_*, que me indica en el mensaje no se que hacer.

 

Echa un vistazo a esto manuales, y si sigues teniendo dudas sobre configurar tus LC_* pregunta.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/guide-localization.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/utf-8.xml

----------

## verso

Bueno por fin lo he arreglado. Explico la solución por si le sirve a alguien.

Yo tenía configuradas las variables de entorno para las locales como indican en el primer manual que me ha adjuntado Coghan:

En /etc/env.d/02locale tenía puesto esto y el k3b me daba tiraba el mensaje que he indicado arriba:

LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"

LANG="es_ES@euro"

Pero al poner estas variables como indica el segundo enlace que me ha puesto Coghan, se ha solucionado el problema. Las variables han pasado a tener este valor:

LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

Bueno aprobecho para preguntar otra duda por si tiene relación con este tema, hay 2 programas Firefox y qtparted que me presentan las letras diminutas, casi ilegibles, sólo son estos dos, el resto de programas se ven perfectos. ¿Esto a que puede deberse?.

¿A alguna variable de entorno mal configurada o a una mala configuración del xorg.conf?

----------

